

We put our site for auction on eBay - alex_c
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170280037599

======
justin
When we sold Kiko on eBay, the site was at the minimum bid (50k) until the
last morning, when it jumped to 75k. In the last 30 minutes it jumped to
256.1k. Don't worry if people don't start bidding immediately, but I suggest
you go out and try to drum up some tech news about it (TC, ReadWriteWeb, etc).
You'd be surprised how much getting the word out can add to the value of an
auction of a one-of-a-kind item like this.

------
ed
Why ebay over sitepoint?

------
blakeperdue
it seems you're doing well, why are you trying to sell?

~~~
blored
Combination of fatique and a sense of completion. We can walk away now and say
it was a success or we can struggle for another 1.5 years trying to achieve
another level of success. At this point we're ready to sell, we're doing it
now because it's worth something and we've reached a scalable and solid idea.
We've accomplished everything that we've wanted to for our first start-up.

~~~
pageman
you can now move on to the next big thing and be a serial entrpreneur! :)

------
wastedbrains
Clutter.me was an interesting site, sorry to see you guys moving on.

------
wastedbrains
seems like a cheap way for weebly to get some more users... depending on what
the final sale price goes to... And they could pick off any interesting
features or code they liked.

~~~
drusenko
there are a couple ways you could value this. in terms of users, you could
probably acquire users at $1 apiece, so 14,000 users = $14,000 + (new user
value). not sure what their growth rate is since all we know is that they've
acquired 14,000 in 18 months, but if we give them the benefit of the doubt and
say they've grown by 2,000 users in the past month, we'll say we can acquire
an extra 24,000 users in the next year assuming the buyer puts no effort into
it, so that would be a value of about $38,000.

user acquisition doesn't seem to be the best way to value these guys, and
there wouldn't be that much value for us, anyway, since we grow by 14,000
users about every 3 days.

however, since they're pulling in (a pretty astounding) $3.43/user/year (even
the inactive ones), based on the $4k/month figure, they could bring in
$130,286 this year. Multiply that number by 2 to be conservative, or 4 to be
more ambitious, and you have a valuation anywhere from $250,000 to $500,000.

having said that, any potential buyer would need a lot more information before
making that kind of decision, such as what their revenue growth looks like,
what it would look like realistically projected into the future, etc.

~~~
wastedbrains
Cool analysis. It is always incredibly hard to put a value on something. The
value is really what someone is willing to pay for it. Obviously, it is in
their interests to go for as high of valuation as possible.

If they are pulling 4K a month and lets say that is a peak month for them and
their growth is slowing. Then they might only be pulling 48K a year. When I
sold a site in the past I got 2 1/2 times yearly revenue for it. Which would
only give 125K valuation.

It is kind of amazing how just looking at a couple different numbers we have
valuation ranges from $38,000 - $500,000

Kiko wasn't valued on users or anything, but on development time costs. What
it would take to implement the same solution in house, which is another
interesting way to look at it. I would love to see a write up about how happy
they are with that purchase now that have been using it awhile.

Either way it should be fun to follow and see how this works out for them...

------
socmoth
it is good to see you guys got this far. met one of you almost a year ago in
mountain view. i hope you get some good money from it.

------
wensing
Good for you guys. Hope it goes well.

------
ph0rque
any plans to open-source some of the parts? I really liked the WYSIWYG nature
of the site builder.

